# Taking the money vs. good work environment



## SCPE (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anybody who have gotten their licencse recently been put in this situation ie you like where you are (relaxed work environment &amp; the sky's the limit but low pay) but the offers (money) from other firms are making it very difficult to stay?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

money can cure all ills (mostly) but working in a shitty environment no matter how good the pay can be a burden.

How much more money (percentage wise) are you talking about?


----------



## SCPE (Jul 31, 2006)

20%

I want to enjoy work but at the same time I'm there to work aka make money. I want ot make sure its not fools gold.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I did this two years ago. Not because of PE cert.

I worked for 6.5 years for a really laid back firm with probably the best working atmosphere that you'll find, but I wasn't making much $$, so two years ago I started looking.

I found a new job, and was offered $6+ more per hr. which came out to about $12,500 more per year, so I took it.

Worst f'in working environment I've ever been in. This office has been here about 7+ years and has went thru a 300% turn over.

So if that many people won't stick around, I should have known it was rediculous, but I went anyway.

My advice, find some people who left the firm, and call them. Ask what the "real deal" with the place is. Be informed.


----------



## Ferg_AR (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, but how do you find the people that left?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in an area where everyone in the industry knows pretty much everyone, or they work with someone who knows someone who used to work with someone, etc. etc. etc.

follow?


----------



## petermcc (Jul 31, 2006)

:suicide:

More money is great in the short term, but when you hate going in everyday because of the atmosphere; no amount of money makes compensates for a job that sux's

:hung:


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 31, 2006)

I think its one of those trade-offs that each individual has to determine for himself.

I would certainly like to make more money, but I would certainly not like to be in a worse environment.

I actually make a little less money now (about 8 %) than I did a really bad place. When I first left the really bad place, I took a job for 23% less. Now, I have a new job that is 20% more than the second one, but still a 8% less than the first.

I think I need to make more, but hopefully, I will enjoy this job and the people I work with and I will learn a lot and maybe even eventually be able to freelance and/or work for myself. I know I will like the people I work with then! And I will give myself raises whenever possible! 

Ed


----------



## SCPE (Jul 31, 2006)

I almost feel I am getting greedy. I think, if all I have to worry about is slightly low pay at my job, I must be OK.

Stress levels - good

distance - good

coworkers - good

[email protected]#$ - minlmal

room for advancement -high

bring home work - rarely

I don't know.....I know everyone says job jump after the PE to get the dollars but I am not so sure.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 31, 2006)

> :suicide:
> More money is great in the short term, but when you hate going in everyday because of the atmosphere; no amount of money makes compensates for a job that sux's
> 
> :hung:


I agree completely.....the grass isn't always greener on the other side. You also have to consider who you're working with. The engineering community in my area is a pretty tight bunch and if I ended up working with the wrong people then it could hinder future relationships with clients. I guess some believe that the apple doesn't fall far from the tree in engineering. I know of a couple PE's in my area that are known as money whores......always changing jobs strictly for the money. Some people feel that it shows bad character/morals and I'd have to agree.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2006)

I know it isn't.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

so I am the only one that likes working in a sweatshop?

sadly I revil in taking on under-budgeted projects, with poorly trained staff.

:lol:

serioulsy though, give me a sweatshop that will pay me based on what i produce over some mushy family style company that wants to bait me with a bunch of promises about "growth and opportunity" :whatever:

Show me the Money!!!!!!!

:BK:


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2006)

Based on what you produce???

I wish I could get a cut of the action. That would make it sweeeeet.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 31, 2006)

Are there others looking to do the opposite?

I am getting paid pretty good bank, but hate the stress and pressure of lack of job security associated with manufacturing. We have a layoff about every 2 years and it's all going overseas, lining the VP's pockets who are rolling in it, but don't care if the company is around in another 5 years or what it means to the US economy and jobs.

With a potential layoff around the corner, and constand bashing on too slow / too unresponsive / too costly US workforce, it's an enormously stressful work environment. My family enjoys the city we live in and want to stay here, so I would like to go to work for a company established in the city / or at the local university where I know they won't pick up and leave...

BUT - the pay everywhere else sucks bad, like a 20+% drop in pay. My wife and I could afford it, but she stays at home and we'd have to give up quite a bit to make it happen, so I just stay here and wait for the inevitable. I've got to save as much as possible with 2 kids (girls = 2 weddings eventually), and hopefully 2 college degrees.

Money isn't everything, but at 33, it can make you put up with a lot of CRAP before you look elsewhere.


----------



## SCPE (Aug 1, 2006)

The money is very tempting, however since I spend 5 out of 7 days at work, I am leaning towards sticking around


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 1, 2006)

tdthomas,

I was in mfg and loved it. Our director of engineering was also the hed salesman of the company. He wasn't officially a salesman, but much of his job had to do with helping our reps throughout the country sell our products to engineers, building owners etc... I was being groomed to be his successor. However, when we started having kids, we decided to move back home.

The moral is, perhaps you can seek out a more sales-engineering type role where you interface with customers, solve their problems, help to promote your products, etc... That type of position will still be needed regardless of mafg location. I found it to be more fun than doing just technical engineering stuff. I did both and it was a great mix.

Just a thought. I would get back into mfg in that type of role if it were available to me here in LA.

Ed


----------

